# More Plywood Copies



## Dayhiker

I doesn't bother my hands too much to use my jigsaw. So I cut these two out today. I also did some shaping with my 4-in-hand rasp. Now I will rest my hands for a day or two. Then I will sand them.


























Both of them are real monsters sizewise, I might try scaling them down someday. But I do like them and I think they will be good shooters for me when my hands come back. These guys I copied are two of the best designers we have and I copy in all humility.

Just my opinion, but I think most folks on here will want to scale these down 10 or 15%...


----------



## jmplsnt

Nice work Mr. Bill. I had thought of scaling down the Kodiak a while back myself.


----------



## mxred91

As always your work is top shelf. Bill, I am interested to see what you think after you shoot it. The Trefoil one I did recently is narrower. That design is my go to when I want to hit something, works for me. I also did a very small ergo that is about the size of Flipper. So I have been thinking about doing a medium size ergo. Right now I am finishing up my Ash bow. It is #50 at 28" . I may shorten it some to increase the draw weight.


----------



## The Gopher

Bills Kodiak is one of my favorite boardcuts that i have made, so comfortable in my hand.

I have all of Chucks patterns printed off, just waiting for some warmer weather and a bit of free time.


----------



## Northerner

What's the fork width and overall height on Chuck's ergo?

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## Dayhiker

Northerner said:


> What's the fork width and overall height on Chuck's ergo?
> 
> Thanks,
> Northerner


2.375" between the forks. 5.75" overall height.


----------



## Northerner

Dayhiker said:


> What's the fork width and overall height on Chuck's ergo?
> 
> Thanks,
> Northerner


2.375" between the forks. 5.75" overall height.
[/quote]

Thanks muchly. The frame looks great but I think I would scale it down slightly to 2" or 2 1/8" between the forks. Any more and my hand feels stretched out too much.


----------



## e~shot

Wow, nice work DH


----------



## FURGLE

nice bit of work there DH Keep it up


----------



## Jacktrevally

Hi,

With what tool did you cut the grooves on the fork for tying the elastic bands?


----------



## Dayhiker

Hi, Jack.

I used a dremel very carefully, but you can cut vee grooves with your knife and finish with a round file.


----------



## neil

nice work buddy


----------



## smitty

I like Chucks' ergo the best, but they are both very good looking slingshots. I just love the huge variety of frames we all come up with. Tons of fun.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Thanks DH. The groove thing is new to me. I'll have to get use to it.

I'm getting a coping saw, a rasp and a file. I want to try a wooden plank cut.

BTW, how thick should the plank be if made of solid exotic wood?


----------



## Dayhiker

Jacktrevally said:


> Thanks DH. The groove thing is new to me. I'll have to get use to it.
> 
> I'm getting a coping saw, a rasp and a file. I want to try a wooden plank cut.
> 
> BTW, how thick should the plank be if made of solid exotic wood?


Hi, Jack. It should be 3/4 at least.


----------



## NaturalFork

Very nice! They will look great with a nice finish.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Thanks DH. I'll try it.


----------



## Usal1023

Wow those look great! I am just starting and having a hard time finding this multiplex wood. With those just being made from plywood they look great but will they hold up like the multiplex? And if so what kind of plywood did you use and how thick?

Usal1023


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Dh. , did you use a jig with the dremel or free hand? And did you use a spiral bit? Or one of those file rasp bits?
I was using one of my multitools with a plunge cut blade, they work ok, but they have a habbit of wondering too deep


----------



## Dayhiker

I used a spiral bit, Kyle. But it's really no easier than making a vee cut with your sharp knife and finishing the groove with a chainsaw file.


----------



## capnjoe

Usal1023 said:


> Wow those look great! I am just starting and having a hard time finding this multiplex wood. With those just being made from plywood they look great but will they hold up like the multiplex? And if so what kind of plywood did you use and how thick?
> 
> Usal1023


Multiplex is merely plywood with a fancy name. It's something of a joke around here. Don't get caught up in nomeclature.
Just get yourself some quality plywood and go to town!

Looking good! That Kodiak is interesting, DH. Is it as large as his HTS or other slings?


----------



## Dayhiker

capnjoe said:


> That Kodiak is interesting, DH. Is it as large as his HTS or other slings?


Cap, I don't know.


----------



## Mujician

Generally, what's the thickness of the plywood used to make catapults. I have some 12mm ply at home, is this too thin?


----------



## Dayhiker

Most common is 3/4 inch, or around 20mm.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I use 3/4 inch oak ply with some designes such as the chalice, or hrwak, some designes including alot of bills are too thin in certain spots to use with basic plywood. This is something i have figured by trial and error, it doesnt mean you cant add to the design by thickening the thin parts, bill uses alot of metal, g10, and polymer meterials, and some of these designes wil NOT hold up, being cut from basic 3/4 inch plywood without reinforcements.


----------



## Dr J

Great! Is laminating two 1/2 inch pieces a feasible alternative if 3/4 inch is not available? I believe in making do with what is available. Or would 1 inch be too thick?


----------



## Northerner

Dr J said:


> Great! Is laminating two 1/2 inch pieces a feasible alternative if 3/4 inch is not available? I believe in making do with what is available. Or would 1 inch be too thick?


I sometimes laminate two 3/8" pieces of "Baltic Birch" (birch plywood). Laminating two 1/2" pieces would be pelnty strong. Some shooters like the thick frames. You will have to see how it feels in your hand.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## johnthemarksman

nice work on those shooters


----------



## Whitewolf

sweet looking shooters..........

Dennis


----------



## Marnix

Great job. Are there templates for the two?


----------

